
Linear Feeds Perform Better Than Grids - kevinwuhoo
http://blog.getprismatic.com/list-beats-grid-linear-feeds-perform-two-to-three-times-better-than-grids-2/
======
FlacidPhil
Great write-up. From a user perspective, grid feeds like Flipboard look great,
but I find them a bit less friendly. I'll lose my spot, have a hard time
finding the other article I wanted to read, and am generally just a bit more
frustrated. I always go back to linear feeds in the end.

------
rjknight
This tallies with my personal experience - I stopped using Prismatic after the
switch to grid layout, though I never really thought about why. I'll probably
give it another try now.

------
hootener
Aside from some statistical reporting quibbles, I think this is a good write
up. The authors essentially arrive back to a design that's been leveraged for
RSS feeds for ages (e.g., Google Reader, Feedly, etc.) This isn't a bad thing
since the design was ultimately data driven.

No shame in doing the experimental legwork to determine that the old way is
the best way (in Prismatic's specific case).

------
lexx
Grid for photos as main content, lists for texts...

------
djtidau
The lists looked far more visually appealing to me, mostly due to the better
usage of images alongside the text. The grids, whilst tidy, felt far less
inviting.

